# West Midlands Meet



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Just wondering if there is any update regarding the West Midlands Meet ? Himley would be a great meeting place for us :


----------



## Lolapops (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Jayne,

We (Lucy with her cockapoo Bertie and me with my cockapoo Lola) are really local to Himley and walk either there or Kinver if you would like to meet up with us one day? Our dogs are very friendly with others.

Let us know if you fancy joining 

Gemma and Lola


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

hi jayne

let us know when ever you want to meet at himley? I go a lot walking over there.


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry for not coming back sooner , with the bad weather over the last few months Woody as been a regular at Himley.We would love to meet up any weekend ,our home is only minutes away 

Jayne


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Im over most nights in the week to. with this nice weather if you fancy meeting this week or next?


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Lucy 

Sounds great , what time do you go down and we will try to make a night this week , if not can do most nights next week


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

With weather being hot this week been going about 7.30, just let me know what night and i will make sure im there.


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Lucy 

Out tomorrow, but are ok Mon Tues or Wed next week if you can make it would love to see you and Bertie.

Luv

Jayne


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Shall we say Monday evening? Be nice to see them running round like crazy will see if my friend with Lola can make it to.


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Lucy 

That's great will see you tomorrow

Juv Jayne & woody:

:


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Shall we Say 7.30 that ok with you?


----------

